# Kawasaki Engine Parts



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kawasaki makes great engines, but when it's time to O/H, their parts are expensive compared to what's available out there on the inter-web for Kohler and Briggs. I've shopped a lot for Kawasaki parts when I rebuild customer engines and thought I would share one of the better sources I've found for OEM parts. These guys are usually at least 15-20% lower on OEM Kawasaki engine parts than about anybody you'll find on-line.

https://www.scrubbercity.com/

Fast shipping and good customer service......


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, buddy.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

YEP.... As an example --- FR691V standard size OEM Kawasaki piston (#130017027)

Jack's Small Engine --- $54.83
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/130017027

Scrubber City --- $39.55
https://www.scrubbercity.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=130017027

FR691V OEM Kawasaki Intake valve (#120040705)

Jack's Small Engine --- $20.85
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/120040733

Scrubber City --- $15.03
https://www.scrubbercity.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=120040733


----------

